# Word of the Day: beleaguered (beset with difficulties) - Use it in a Sentence!



## Em in Ohio (May 31, 2020)

Trying to start an on-line word game has left me feeling _beleaguered_!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 1, 2020)

I must say @Em in Ohio I did have to look that word up  the following is a quote
"Eventually, he reasoned, the hungry hoards would overwhelm the beleaguered food supply"


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 1, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> I must say @Em in Ohio I did have to look that word up  the following is a quote
> "Eventually, he reasoned, the hungry hoards would overwhelm the beleaguered food supply"


I have no issue with a quote - this is a great one, as it could apply to the supply-chain issues caused by the pandemic!
Looking up words via Google, etc.  is a great way to learn!  Now, are you ready to post an original sentence???


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 1, 2020)

I'll give it a go
Seems to me we are all feeling beleaguered due to the flow on effects the Covid 19 Pandemic is having worldwide


----------

